# المكننة الزراعية



## Eng-Faten (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالبة في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية - جامعة حلب- هذا أول موضوع لي في هذا المنتدى
وأرجو الإفادة بإذن الله

المكننة الزراعية


دواعي المكننة


ساهمت عامل عديدة في مكننة الزراعة ومن أكثر هذه العوامل أهمية:


1-التقليل من الجهود البشرية الشاقة 


2-زيادة الإنتاج


3-الحاجة إلى تقليل الطلب على العمالة البشرية 


حيث تتطلب العمالة الزراعية جهدا عضليا كما أن ظروف العمل متقلبة ولهذا فالمكننة تقلل من الجهد البشري فالجهد المبذول في قيادة لجرار الزراعي أقل بكثير من ذلك المبذول في حراثة التربة بالفأس طوال اليوم 


مفهوم المكننة الزراعية


المقصود بالمكننة الزراعية : تأدية مختلف العمليات الزراعية باستخدام آلات ومعدات زراعية ميكانيكية تعتمد ماأمكن على القدرة المحركة الميكانيكية أو الكهربائية في تشغيلها مع بذل أقل مجهود بشري أو حيواني ممكن


المكننة الزراعية وسيلة لهدف ما فإذا لم تؤدي الهدف المطلوب أصبحت عديمة الفائدة وعبئاً ثقيلاُ على كاهل البلد الذي يدفع الكثير من إمكانياته لاقتنائها ​


يمكن تصنيف الجرارات الزراعية الحديثة حسب التخصص إلى:​

1- المتعددة الأغراض ( الحراثية ) المتخصصة للحراثة و العزق و البذار وجني المحصول و الأعمال الأخرى و هي مزودة بمحركات ذات قدرة عالية و تعشيق جيد لعجلاتها مع التربة يسمح لها بتوليد قوة سحب كبيرة .​​

2- العمومية وهي تستعمل للمعاملة بين الخطوط وجني المحاصيل الجذرية و كذلك للعمليات الزراعية الكثيرة الأخرى في القطع الزراعية الصغيرة إلا أن قوة السحب عندها اقل مما هي عليه في الجررات المتعددة الأغراض​​

3- الجررات المتخصصة وهي تستعمل لزراعة محصول معين كزراعة الكروم و البنجر أو القطن .​​


المحاريث:​​

يحتاج إعداد الأرض للزراعة إلى عدة عمليات متتابعة لذلك توجد أنواع عديدة من المحاريث وآلات الفلاحة الأخرى التي تستعمل في كل عملية من هذه العمليات وتنقسم إلى:
· آلات تمهيد مرقد البذرة وهي التي تشق وتفكك التربة بحرثها حرثاً عميقاً وتشمل 
1. المحاريث الحفارة وتستعمل لشق التربة وتفتيتها .
2. المحاريث القلابه وتستعمل لقلب التربة وتفتيتها .
3. المحاريث الدورانية لتفتت وتنعم التربة . 
· آلات تنعيم مرقد البذرة وعملها بأتي بعد الحرث مباشرة لتفتيت القلاقيل وحفظ رطوبة التربة وإبادة الحشائش وتشمل:
1. الأمشاط.
2. المراديس .
3. المهارس .
· آلات الفلاحة لأغراض خاصة وتشمل :
1. محاريث تحت التربة لشق الأرض وتحسين الصرف 
آلات التخطيط لإنشاء خطوط يزرع في قاعها أو على جوانبها كثير من المحاصيل الرئيسية كالقطن والقصب والذرة.......
آلات تمهيد مرقد البذرة:
1. المحاريث الحفارة (.cultivator or chisel plows )


وهي محاريث مزودة بأسلحة مدببة تعد مرقد البذرة بشق التربة وتفكيكها وتفتيتها دون أن تقلب المقطع الأرضي إلا بدرجة يسيرة وهي تخرج بعض القلاقيل على سطح التربة حيث يمكن تفكيكها فيما بعد كما أنها تقطع الحشائش من تحت السطح وتقلع جذور النباتات وهذا النوع من المحاريث يتعمق في الأرض ويستطيع أحيانا ً تكسير الطبقة الصماء وجعل التربة أكثر قابلية لامتصاص مياه الري وتستخدم هذه المحاريث لحرث أنواع الترب التالية :​
· الأرض القلوية والملحية حيث لا تنقل الطبقة السطحية التي يتركز فيها الملح إلى باطن الأرض فتؤذي جذور النباتات .
· الأرض التي تتركز خصوبتها في الطبقة السطحية ويخشى إذا قلبت هذه الطبقة ظهرا ً لبطن حلت على السطح طبقة أخرى غير صالحة لنمو النباتات.
· الأرض الغدقة حيث تبقى الطبقة السطحية جافة بينما يطل ما تحت التربة طريا ُ وتشبه أسلحة هذه المحاريث سلاح المحراث البلدي حيث يترك الأعشاب الميتة بعد الحرث على سطح التربة فتمنع انجراف التربة .
2. المحاريث القلابة :
يتطلب الحرث بالقلب عموما ً قدرة ميكانيكية أعلى من القدرة للازمة لأي عملية زراعية أخرى كما أن المحراث القلاب بالرغم من شيوع استعماله في البلدان الأوربية إلا أن عيوبه تتلخص في الآتي :
· بترك الحرث بالقلب سطح التربة غير مستوي تماما ً في نهاية العملية الزراعية مما يستلزم آلات أخرى لتسوية سطح التربة من (تفتيت, كبس تنعيم ) لتسهيل عمليات الري وعمليات البذر مما يزيد من الوقت وتكاليف إعداد مهد البذرة 
· تدفن بقايا المحاصيل عند الحرث بالقلب في طبقة معينة ويؤدي إلى ترك سطح التربة عاريا ً ومعرضا ً لعوامل التعرية (الرياح والأمطار )
· أن قلب بقايا المحاصيل في باطن التربة لها فوائد في زيادة خصوبتها إلا أنة في المناطق الدافئة والرطبة يتم تحللها بسرعة قبل عمليات البذر. لا يستفيد منها النبات في بداية نموه إذا تأخرت عملية البذر.
· يؤدي الحرث بالقلب على نفس العمق لمرات متعددة إلى ظهور طبقة صلبة تعوق حركة الصرف وامتداد جذور النباتات وتسمى الطبقة الصماء .
· ويجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن المحراث القلاب لا يجب إستخدامة في التربة التي تتركز الخصوبة فيها في الطبقة السطحية وكذلك في الترب الملحية أو القلوية بينما يستخدم في التربة التي بها حشائش مرغوب في دفنها أو بقايا محاصيل إذا كانت تحت نظام الري الدائم .
· لا ينصح باستخدامها في مناطق تحت نظام الزراعة البعلية أو الترب الرملية وخاصة التي تتركز خصوبتها في الطبقة السطحية ,حيث أن قلب التربة في هذه الحالة يعمل على دفن التربة السطحية الخصبة ورفع التربة الأقل خصوبة إلى السطح ويساعد على زيادة التأثير بعوامل التعرية بالرياح
· لا تستعمل المحاريث القلابة ما بين الأشجار المثمرة مثل الزيتون وأشجار الموالح لأنة يمكن قطع جذورها السطحية .


----------



## Eng-Faten (2 مايو 2009)

وتنقسم المحاريث القلابة إلى :​*المحاريث المطر حية القلابة .​*المحاريث القرصية القلابة .
المحاريث المطر حية القلابة:​​هي محاريث تقوم بفك وقلب وتفتيت التربة أي في الحالات المطلوب فيها قلب سطح التربة أو تغطية بقايا المحصول السابق وذلك في أنواع مختلفة من التربة مثل التربة الطينية أو الصفراء الخالية من الأملاح والتي يراد زيادة خصوبتها عن طريق دفن بقايا المحاصيل أو السماد العضوي أو المبيدات تحت سطح التربة ويفضل إستعمالة في التربة المتماسكة أو الشديدة التماسك وفي المناطق الزراعية التي تحت نظام الري الدائم حيث يقوم بتعريض سطح الشطيرة المقلوبة التي كانت أسفل لأشعة الشمس وبذلك يساعد على إبادة الآفات الموجودة بالتربة من أعشاب وحشرات ولكنة لايصلح في التربة الغير متماسكة أي التربة الجافة أو الرملية .​والإفراط في استخدام المحاريث القلابة يؤدي إلى تحطيم قوام التربة نتيجة لكثرة قلبها​المحاريث القرصية:​تنقسم المحاريث القرصية إلى نوعين :​1. المحاريث القلابة القرصية .
2. المحاريث القرصية الرأسية.
المحاريث القلابة القرصية :​​يستعمل المحراث القلاب القرصي في الأراضي التي لا يصلح فيها المحراث القلاب المطرحي فهو يصلح في الأغراض التالية :​1. يمكنه العمل في الأراضي اللزجة وخاصة الطينية منها والتي لا يستطيع المحراث القلاب المطرحي العمل فها بيسر حيث يلتصق على بدنه مما يقلل من كفائتة بقلب التربة بينما تقوم المقشطة المزود بها المحراث القلاب القرصي التي تكون ملاصقة للقرص بتنظيفه من كتل الطين الملتصقة به أثناء دورانه والمكشطة لها أشكال مختلفة ولكن الثلاثة أشكال الشائعة كما في استعمال الدائرية والتي على شكل الفأس في حالة الأرض اللزجة بينما تفضل المطرحة في حالة الأراضي التي تقلب بسهولة كما أن هناك شكلا ً آخر يستعمل في حالة الأراضي اللزجة أيضا ً وهو على شكل حرف v .
2. يسهل علية العمل بسهولة أكثر من المطرحي في التربة الصلبة والجافة حيث يستطيع القرص اختراق سطح هذه التربة أسهل من البدن .
3. كما يمكنه العمل بكفاءة أعلى من المطرحي في حالة الأراضي التي تكثر بها الأحجار أو التي بها جذور عميقة إذ يمكن للأقراص أن تدور دون أن تتعرض للكسر بسهولة مثل ما قد يحصل في حالة المطرحي .
4. وفي حالة التربة الرملية ذات القوام الشديد الخشونة يمكن للمحراث القلاب القرصي أن يستمر في العمل لمدة طويلة حتى بعد أن يتآكل جزء كبير من حافة القرص القاطعة حيث غالبا ً ما يكون التآكل متساويا ً على إطراف القرص .
5. يصلح أكثر من المحراث القلاب المطرحي في العمل في الأراضي التي تتحلل بها المواد العضوية بسرعة حيث لا يقوم بقلب سطح التربة قلبا ً تاما ً مما تكون استعادة التربة أكبر من هذه المواد بعكس المطرحي .
بلائم الحرث العميق حيث يزداد عمق الحرث بزيادة وزن المحراث بعكس المطرحي الذي يتوقف مقدار اختراقه للتربة على قيمة تقعر المطرحة فكلما زاد وزن الشط زاد مقدار اختراقه للتربة وزادت القدرة المطلوبة له كما في الجدول لمحراث عدد أقراصه اثنان 
وزن القرص (kg)​مقدار تعمقه (mm)​القدرة المطلوبة (kw)​390​280​23 - 30​401​320​30 - 35​


ولكن المحراث القلاب القرصي بعيبه ما يلي :​1. لا يقلب سطح التربة قلبا ً تاما ً مثل المحراث المطرحي .
2. يترك سطح التربة وبه قلا قيل أكبر حجما ً من تلك التي يتركها المحراث القلاب المطرحي مما يجعله يحتاج إلى عمليات إضافية أكثر .
المحاريث القرصية الرأسية:​​وتتركب من مجموعة من الأقراص أكثر عدداً من تلك التي في المحاريث القرصية القلابة حيث يتراوح عددها ما بين 7- 15 قرصا ً وأحيانا ً تصل إلى 35 حسب المساحة التي ستستعمل فيها وقطر هذه الأقراص أصغر من المحراث السابق وتتراوح بين 710 – 610 mm ووزنها من 245 – 560 kg وتكون جميعها مركبة على عمود واحد وتدور كوحدة واحدة .​إن هذا المحراث يصلح في حالة تفتيت التربة دون قلبها بدرجة عالية ولذلك فانه يقع من ناحية التصنيف بين المحراث القلاب القرصي والأمشاط القرصية وهو مناسب وشائع الاستعمال في الزراعات البعليه خاصة في بعض دول حوض البحر المتوسط حيث يكون الجو حاراً ورطبا ً وتأثير عوامل الانجراف عالية وبالتالي فانه يكون من المطلوب حراثة التربة وبها بقايا المحصول السابق والحشائش دون دفنها دفنا ً تاما ً في باطن الأرض مما يسمح بتحللها بسرعة وبالتالي يمكن للزراعات التالية الاستفادة منها وكذلك ضمان عدم انجراف التربة لوجود بعض النباتات بعد عملية الحراثة على السطح . بالإضافة إلى أنة في حالة الحراثة الصخرية يمكن تركيب هذه الأقراص على آلة بذر حيث تقوم بعملية البذر وأحيانا ً التسميد و أيضا ً في عملية واحدة .​وجدول ( 2 ) يبين أهم الفروق بينة وبين المحراث القلاب القرصي من حيث عدد الأقراص وأقطارها , الوزن المحمل , زاوية القرص , كذلك زاوية الميل , حركة دوران الأقراص وعرض الحراثة .

وجه المقارنة​المحراث القرصي العادي​المحراث القرصي الرأسي​​1 - 7​7 – 35​وفي الغالب من (7 – 15)​قطر القرص​45 -96 cm​45 – 75 cm​الوزن المحمل على كل قرص​180 – 550kg​40 – 180kg​عرض القطع لكل قرص​18 – 30​15 – 20 cm​عمق الحرث​20 -40 cm​8 – 18 cm​زاوية القرص​35 – 60​35 - 55​زاوية الميل​15 – 25​صفر​الكراسي​كرسي لكل قرص​كرسيان أو أكثر لحمل عمود الحامل للأقراص​دوران القرص​كل قرص حر الدوران​تدور مجموعة الأقراص كوحدة واحدة​أقصى عرض الحرث​220cm​600cm​ 

وعموما ً فيمتاز هذا المحراث بما يلي:​1. يصلح للأراضي المعرضة للانجراف بالرياح حيث بترك بقايا المحاصيل والأعشاب على السطح مما يقلل من نسبة تبخر رطوبتها ويقلل من انجرافها.
2. سهولة صيانته بالمقارنة بالمحاريث القلابة كما أن كفاءة عملية الحراثة تكون عالية وهذا مما يؤدي إلى التقليل من تكلفة الحراثة في النهاية .
3. الحرث سطحي حيث لا يتجاوز 25 cm في الغالب كما أنة ينتج تحببا ً جيدا ً.وفي حالة الحاجة لزيادة عمق الحرث توضع أوزان أكثر الإطار فوق عجلة الأخدود الخلفية فتحدث عزما ً في المستوي الرأسي يلغي عزم القوة الجانبية تحت التربة الواقع على الأقراص .
4. سطح التربة الناتج عن الحراثة به يكون أكثر استواء من ذلك الناتج عن المحاريث السابقة .
أما عيوبه الشائعة فهي:​1. أنة لا يعمل بكفاءة عالية في الأراضي الشديدة الجافة وخاصة في حالة وجود بقايا محاصيل وأعشاب كثيفة.
2. لا يناسب الحرث العميق .
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مايو 2009)

تسلمي على الموضوع الرائع وجزاكِ الله خيرا 

يحتاج قسم الميكانيك الى المزيد من مواضيع الهندسة الزراعية .

نترقب جديدكِ القادم .

تقبلي فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عبيراليمامة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا البحث ولكن لدي سؤال لم اجد اجابته في الموقع ، اطلب المساعدة وهو :

كم تبلغ قوة المكائن الزراعية مثل بنيمار وفولفو من حصان ، وكم سرعتهما في الدقيقية الواحدة ؟

مع الشكر لكل من يجد لي إجابة ومع أصدق الدعوات


----------



## احمدعامررشيد (3 أبريل 2011)

مشكور عاشت الايادي


----------



## د.حسن صالح حسن (16 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع ومجهود تشكر عليه ولكي تكون الاستفادة اكبر واشمل كان يفضل اضافة المراجع لاهمية الرجوع اليها في الوثيق وربما شراء هذه المراجع


----------

